# Alabama Pigeon Show



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the date of the Show in Fort Payne in January? Thanks Joe


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

norwich said:


> Does anyone know the date of the Show in Fort Payne in January? Thanks Joe


Try Jay Turner at 205-601-0142.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I emailed him a few times will give him a call. Thanks


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> Try Jay Turner at 205-601-0142.


Thanks, I'll like to go also. Didn't know they were having a show.

Tony


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I was told instead of their show in November they were supposed to have 1 in January. Might be wrong though. Joe


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> Try Jay Turner at 205-601-0142.


Found out his number is now 205 688-2402. Call after 6PM Alabama time, he will be home then.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, there is a show in Fort Payne, Al on the 15th of Jan. I know it is at a firehouse on the side of the mountain but I need more details. I will post them as I get them.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

norwich said:


> Does anyone know the date of the Show in Fort Payne in January? Thanks Joe


It is on the 15th of Jan, all breeds, 3 dollars a bird to enter. I should get an email today with details if anyone is interested.

Tony


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I would be interested in attending. The birds are paired up for breeding and I would like to show but I have already shown at 3 shows and that is enough for the birds. Let me know if you get a definite location. Thanks Joe


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Fischer Rescue Squad
1309 Fischer Rd.
Fort Payne, AL
35967-7313

APC ALL-BREED SHOWS, January 15th, Ft. Payne, Alabama, 2011, Entry: $3 per bird 
You can call in your entries to me, Robert Tyler at: 205-339-0888 
Email: [email protected]
Or Snail Mail:
Robert Tyler
15139 Hwy 171
Northport, AL 35475


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The show is cancelled due to the severe weather in the south. Joe


----------

